# Aldi Externe Festplatte



## lernen.2007 (27. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

aldi bietet wieder mal externe Festplatte mit 500GB Kapazität für 99EURO an. Was sagt Ihr dazu? Oder gibt es für wenig Geld noch mehr?
http://www.aldi-sued.de/de/html/offers/1213_6719.htm.

Würdet Ihr mir es zum Kauf empfehlen oder eher ein anderes Gerät?


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2007)

Leider sieht man den verbauten Komponenten nicht an, obs billigware oder hochwertige Bauteile sind. Greif zu und lass Dich überraschen. Lass es sein und Du hast Dir Ärger erspart.


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

ich werde mir die Festplatte zulegen, den zu dem Preis kann man normalerweise nichts falsch machen...

Schade ist nur, dass das eSATA-Kabel nicht dabei ist, wäre schon praktisch gewesen 


Gruß


----------



## fluessig (28. November 2007)

Zwei Freunde von mir haben sich bei Norma Platten gekauft. Jetzt zwei Jahre nach dem Kauf sind beide Platten in kurzem Abstand nach dem Garantieverfall abgeraucht. Mag sein dass es Zufall ist und eben beide ein Montagsprodukt erworben haben, ist mir mit Markenware auch schon passiert. 

Trotzdem hat die Billigheimerei immer auch ihren Preis (bei meinen seperat gekauften Gehäusen waren immer Kabel eSATA und USB und Blenden dabei).


----------



## DrChaos82 (28. November 2007)

Moin,

das stimmt, wenn du dir selbst eine Platte zusammenschraubst sind beim Gehäuse meist alle Anschlußsachen dabei...

Und selbst zusammenbasteln hat auch noch den Vorteil, dass man weiß welche Komponeten verbaut sind (hab ich so bei meiner 2,5 gemacht)...

Bin vom Gedanken diese Platte zuzulegen weggekommen, weil eine Platte mit Netzwerkanschluß ist für mich doch Praktischer (die ich mir auch zusammen basteln werde)

gruß


----------



## lernen.2007 (28. November 2007)

Hallo,

ja aber bei Media Markt gibt es auch Festplatten 500GB für 99,00EURO. Dann muss bei den Festplatten auch etwas nicht stimmen oder? Es hat ja 3-Jahre Garantie. Wenn nicht passt, dann einfach innerhalb von 3-Jahren hinbringen und Geld bekommen. Nicht auf Garantie ruhen.


Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## PC Heini (28. November 2007)

Billig muss nicht schlechter sein als etwas teures. Nur auf die Verarbeitung kommt es an. Das nennt man dann eben Qualität. Auch eine teure Festplatte kann kaputt gehen, aber eben nicht so schnell. Ausser es liegt dann ein Fehler vor, den aber niemand sehen kann. Kauf Dir die Festplatte. Nach Jahren wirst Du sehen, was Qualität ist.


----------



## TinniTuss (28. November 2007)

Der Preis ist mittlerweile realistisch und nicht mehr das "Superschnäppchen" Ich hab' mir vor einem guten halben Jahr eine 500GB für den gleichen Preis gekauft, da war es noch sehr günstig. Hätte ich keine, würde ich sofort zuschlagen zumal mich der eSATA Anschluß reizen würde. (USB ist mir bei meinem neuerlichen Kenntnisstand eher zu unsicher). 

Bei mir laufen externe allerding nicht im Dauerbetrieb, werden also nie richtig warm.

HH


----------



## zerix (28. November 2007)

erkan erpolat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja aber bei Media Markt gibt es auch Festplatten 500GB für 99,00EURO. Dann muss bei den Festplatten auch etwas nicht stimmen oder? Es hat ja 3-Jahre Garantie. Wenn nicht passt, dann einfach innerhalb von 3-Jahren hinbringen und Geld bekommen. Nicht auf Garantie ruhen.



Man kann nur innerhalb von 2 Wochen das Geld zurück bekommen, auch wenn 3 Jahre garantie ist.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DrChaos82 (28. November 2007)

TinniTuss hat gesagt.:


> (USB ist mir bei meinem neuerlichen Kenntnisstand eher zu unsicher)



Zum einen, was meinst du mit "unsicher"  ?

*eSATA vs. USB 2.0*
eSATA ist schneller als USB 2.0 oder FireWire® 800! 
Bis zu sechsmal schneller als USB 2.0. => 3 Gbits/s eSATA-Anschluss 

Das Spart somit wertvolle Zeit 

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## TinniTuss (28. November 2007)

Nickles PC-Report 2007/2008
Seite 1040

Zitat:
"Wer im Internet recherchiert, wird feststellen, dass viele über Datenverlust bei externen USB-Platten klagen."

... eMail eines Hersteller-Support:

"Wie Sie wissen, ist die USB-Schnittstelle bei der Datenübertragung als problematisch bekannt. Selbst Microsoft rät von dieser Schnittstelle zur Übertragung großer Datenmengen ab. Ratsam ist die Nutzung von Firewire, die bis 50% mehr Performance im Nettovergleich zu USB 2.0 bietet und als wesentlich stabiler gilt."

Nickles Empfehlung:
"Pfeif auf USB, Pfeif auch auf Firewire und hol dir eine externe Festplatte mit eSATA-Anschluß"


HH


----------



## DrChaos82 (28. November 2007)

Ree,

das die Datenübertragung über USB grade nicht eine königslösung ist, dürfte jedem klar sein, konnte nur nichts mit deiner Aussage im ersten Moment anfangen

Gruß


----------



## fluessig (28. November 2007)

Also nochmal zu meinem Standpunkt. Das Produkt von Aldi mag vertretbar sein, wahrscheinlich stimmt auch die Qualität. Wenn nicht, weiss man dass der Service dort meist sehr kulant ist. 

Aber bei einer Festplatte ist es einiges ärgerlicher wenn sie kaputt geht als etwa bei einer Grafikkarte. Es gehen eben auch die eigenen Daten flöten.

Diesen Gesichtspunkt beiseite gelassen: Bei meinem örtlichen Händler bekomme ich eine Samsung Festplatte mit 500 GB für etwa 87 Euro. Zwar kostet mich das externe Gehäuse mehr (zwischen 30 und 40 Euro), aber folgendes finde ich gut:
- Die Platte hat 16 statt 8 MB Cache
- ich weiss dass es sich um ein *sehr* leises Gerät handelt
- das Design des Gehäuses kann von mir bestimmt werden (im Rahmen des Angebots)
- eSATA Kabel und Blenden sind dabei
- ich kann die Festplatte auf jeden Fall ausbauen und in meinem PC einbauen um bei einem Defekt einen Fehler in der Elektrik des Gehäuserahmens auszuschließen.
- ich kann die Platte ausbauen und durch eine andere (größere/bessere) ersetzen

Wem diese Argumente keine 20 Euro wert sind, der greift eben zum "Schnäppchen" - ich hab's schon 3mal nicht getan und nie bereut.


----------



## DrChaos82 (29. November 2007)

Guten Morgen,

da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung,
wenn man sich seine Sachen selbst zusammenstellt dann weiß man was man hat...

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------

